# How much brisket and pork loin for 60?



## nursewizzle (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey there, one of the doctors I work with hosts a dinner for about 50 people every year and asked if I'd cook for him this year as he's in a long stretch of days and can't himself do it. He asked for brisket and pork loin because this is what I have made to bring in to the ER people and everyone loved it. I'm not sure how much I'm looking at though. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 3, 2018)

1/4 to a 1/3 of a pound of protein per person is average. In my experience more people will go for the beef. 

Scott


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, it depends. Are you bringing any sides to go with the meat? Are these mostly men are a mix of women and men that will be eating? I estimate a little higher than hillbilly, at about half a pound cooked per person. After all, going to that much work you'll want some left overs for yourself and perhaps others. And of course the worst thing you could do is run out of meat.

Brisket you can guess at about 35% loss from trimming and cooking. Pork loin not very much loss at all, maybe 10%. So if you assume 60% brisket eaters and 40% pork eaters for 50 people:

Brisket: 50 (people) x .6 (percent eating beef) x .5 (half pound per person) / .65 (cooked meat yield) = 23 pounds of brisket.
Loin: 50 (people) x .4 (percent eating pork) x .5  (half pound per person) / .9 (cooked meat yield) = 11 pounds pork loin.
Don't forget to add enough additional for seconds, hungry eaters, and left overs. I usually add 15% to 20% more. If you're letting people serve themselves, you'll probably want even more.


----------

